

How to program like an explorer (with Pry).  - cirwin
http://cirw.in/blog/explore-with-pry

======
iron_ball
If you want your Pry experience to be even more SLIME-like, try combining it
with vim and tmux. You can write code in vim, and send arbitrary lines or
blocks to the terminal for seamless execution. This has changed how I do a lot
of things, not just Pry: it's really handy for putting together bash scripts,
for example.

(self-link) [http://www.alanmacdougall.com/blog/2012/03/27/using-vim-
slim...](http://www.alanmacdougall.com/blog/2012/03/27/using-vim-slime-with-
pry-for-repl-perfection/)

~~~
banister
very cool

------
seanp2k2
Pry is absolutely my favorite REPL. It's everything I wish the xmllint shell
was :)

